# Does this help defeat Keyloggers?



## FloridaPapa (Nov 16, 2004)

Even though I feel my PC is as well protected as I can make it, I'm still paranoid. So, when I do online banking or anything else that requires me to type in a username and password, I've been using the following routine:

Instead of using the keyboard to type my username and password into the applicable web site, I open my password database (PassKeeper), then use copy-and-paste to insert the required data.

I figure if I've been unlucky enough for someone to have put a keylogger into my computer, I may be adding a level of security by not using the keyboard.

Am I correct? Or am I just fooling myself?

FloridaPapa


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

There are actually exploits that could read your clipboard that you copy and pasted from. My best advice is to use a good bank or credit card that will cover you if you are hit by a hacker or scam/exc.exc. 
Make sure you have a firewall, an antivirus, and deal only with sites and people you know.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

In most cases your anti spyware or anti virus programs can find and remove these. No 1 antivirus or spyware program finds everything. 

1st thing I would suggest is service pack 2. It plugs holes these programs use to get in your system

I use an online virus scan site to double check my AV program is finding everything. 

For spyware, I run Microsoft Antispyware realtime and also scan with Spybot and Ad-aware. 

If all these say you are ok, then I would not worry.


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

i agree with terrister, after checking ur comp with anti-spyware generally u can rest easy. make sure u check more than 1 antispyware cause 1 spyware doesnot check all the spyware. if you are still feeling insecure, everytime u use online banking, do it on either opera or netscape. they have more security than IE. regarding ur keylogger, most of the antispyware do recognize so check ur comp before entering the site and using ur passwd n username


----------



## FloridaPapa (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the good advice. I think I'm already doing pretty much everything you recommend.

I run Norton AV continuously, update definitions every 2 weeks and automatically run a complete scan every week. I run AdAware and SpyBot scans almost every week. I also run online scans (BitDefender and TrendMicro), usually about every other week. I run HijackThis every once in awhile too.

I run WindowWasher and Ace Utilities registry cleaner at least once a week--more often if I've been installing or uninstalling a lot of new software.

I run StartUp Monitor continuously to keep programs from registering anything to start automatically without me knowing about it. And I have StartUp Control Panel installed to manage all that stuff.

I have a router with hardware firewall, but I'm not using any firewall software. (Should I look into using that too? Or is the router firewall suffient protection?)

I use Opera for most of my browsing, but some of my banking & credit card sites don't recognize it, so I have to use IE for those sites.

The one thing I've been remiss in is installing SP2. It really screwed up my PC the last time I tried it, so I had to remove it. I know, I know... I should update to SP2!!! So, I'm planning to back everything up, reformat then do a clean install with a slipstreamed XP-Pro/SP2 CD (when I get around to it). I'm also planning to build a new machine, so in reality I might not get around to updating this old relic until sometime after that.

FloridaPapa


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

You might wanna install SP2 to feel safer.

And you might wanna look into something like CCleaner (if you don't have it). It cleans temp net files, cookies, etc...

My advice is scan for spyware like every 2-4 days.

I have no idea what a hardware firewall is, but I use ZoneAlarm and it is really good (software/free)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

A hardware firewall is the firewall that is built into most all broadband routers.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well which is better a hardware firewall or software firewall...or both?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I run both. If I had to pick one, I would go with the hardware one. It is good for new users because it does not ask questiions the way a software firewall does.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

both.

I have a Linksys Router, and use sygate for a firewall... It's free. 
http://www.download.com/Sygate-Personal-Firewall/3000-2092_4-10332265.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I use ZoneAlarm free edition (software)


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

the hardware firewall is more better than software one, i hve stopped using zone alarm bcos it created many probs for me in accessing the internet. i would suggest sygate personal firewall which is free and is best


----------



## getagrip (Jul 16, 2005)

*Trojan detectors*

Hi all,
I just would like to know your thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

errr. sure. personal opinion : a squared is excellent . your licence comes free till the year 3005  *click here* to get it.


----------



## getagrip (Jul 16, 2005)

*Sorry, forgot to post this*

http://www.anti-trojan-software-reviews.com/

This is what I wanted your thoughts on.

According to this review, even what they consider to be the best does not catch ALL Trojans. Do you ladies and gentlemen trust the folks who did the review? From what I've read on many other forums, TDS3 IS the best, so I tend to agree with them as far as this program is concerned. Plus the fact that I've been using TDS3 for a few years now. In that time it has only caught one positive, which I thought was good until I read this review. Now I'm wondering if I'm as clean as I thought.

PurpleSky,

thanks for the reply. It seems you may not agree with their choice. Have you tried any of the others they recommend?


----------

